# Audi durability.longevity



## PUMA4kicks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Audi durability/longevity*

I've always been slightly curious about the long term ownership prospects for Audi, as their cars seem to be built to one of the highest standards in the industry. BMW seems to have taken short cuts in scheduled maintenance with insanely long fluid change intervals(from transmission, to oil, etc.), as well as taking short cuts in construction of their cars, using cheap materials that are sure to break and add further costs to long term ownership. I understand Audi's(just like other German/Euro makes) require a careful eye in regards to maintenance and what not, but they certainly seem durable enough not to worry for the long term, and cheaper than the competiton to maintain, if figures are anything to go by. 
Others, please feel free to chime in, I'm interested to learn as much as I can. Unlike what seems to be most of the market today, I'm one of many that likes to hold onto their cars for several years, past warranty. A good, well engineered, well designed car never goes out of style. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Audi durability/longevity (PUMA4kicks)*

Well i have a 00 b5 S4 and ive owned the car for 2 years and from 60K I have 80K on it now And i havent had any major problems with the Car at all. Cutch is great awd system flawless. The only problems ive had with the car one front suspension arm ball joint went out I had a power steering pump issue and the Guage cluster lcd issue. But other than that. The complete drive train is flawless and the car is an absolute dream to own and drive. Every car manifacturer has its own problems in general with particular things. BMW usto use the 5 series line as a test platform for all thier new advacement in technology thats y the 5 series usto be crap. They quit doing that now. But I love my Audi its the best car ive ever owned and its a dream.


----------

